# My meds - Vyvanse Lexapro Xanax



## Why_Me? (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello everyone... I gotta say it's been a while since I been on this site.

Currently im on
Vyvanse 70mg
Lexapro 40mg
Alprazolam .5 prn
Diagnosis: Social Anxiety, General Anxiety, Major Depression, ADHD - very impulsive, not so much overactive
I saw a new doctor about a year ago and everything changed. The new doc immediately identified ADHD and started me on 70mg vyvanse. Vyvanse works wonders for me. I used to not be able to get up in the morning... I would literally sleep the entire day. It helps me get active and stay active and I can focus.
The approach my other doctor tried was basically to sedate me until i can't feel feelings. I was on way too much clonazepam and alprazolam, and on top of that wellbutrin cymbalta and ambien cr. This was the totally wrong approach for me...
I've found life to be much better by limiting alprazolam to sometimes none for a few days. 

Lexapro works for me I would say. I started with 20mg Celexa, but then my doc just changed the med to lexapro and really upped the dosage. I don't feel any suicidal thoughts at all on this med. It's weird kinda...I tried a ton of meds in the past (paxil, prozac, wellbutrin, cymbalta etc...) and I was cutting and quite suicidal. Celexa and now Lexapro erase that feeling completely.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

40mgs of lexapro is a really high dose.


----------



## Why_Me? (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, I realized that 40mg was a real high dose of Lexapro.
I had concerns when I first started it because I was only taking 20mg of celexa and then my doc bumped me to 40mg of lexapro.
With my understanding, lexapro is basically twice as strong as celexa mg for mg. So, my 20mg dose of celexa was equivalent to 10mg lexapro. My doctor basically quadrupled my dosage by upping me to 40mg Lexapro.

People gotta start lookin into Vyvanse. Doctors are more willing to Rx this med compared to other stimulants because it can't be abused like adderall can. Vyvanse needs to be digested for it to work. The med goes to the liver and the liver basically cuts off a portion of the molecule to deliver dextroamphetamine for a period of 12-16 hours.

You can't crush and snort it so addicts of amphetamines may be angry being Rx'ed Vyvanse.
***It says you can open the capsule and pour the powder into a beverage (such as orange juice) if you want to.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im glad i live in canada where new meds are late to arrive. I hope i get adderall or ritalin.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If that works for 12-16 hours, doesn't that make it hard for you to sleep at night? Does it increase anxiety as a stimulant or do you find it calms you while giving you energy?

I love lexapro. I'm only on 5 mg though. But I find that is enough for me.


----------

